# puppy pit bull "pig" stolen in Tucscon, AZ



## Matt Derrick (Jan 25, 2020)

so some piece of shit stole @croc's pup 'pig' in tucson, az last night. i don't think we have a lot of folks in that area right now, but if anyone could repost this and spread the word, it would definitely be helpful. thanks!


----------



## Ponyriderijk (Jan 25, 2020)

What the [email protected] I’m so sorry


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jan 25, 2020)

Posted pic on my instagram to help but I'm in Ohio so...idk...all the well wishes to both pig an croc tho.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 26, 2020)

My friend Shay is living there in Tucson area I believe. I forget her username on here. I'll share with her via facebook. Hoping for the safe return of your pup.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Jan 27, 2020)

Man that sucks... I'll see if I can get some emails sent that way since this is it [STP] as far as social media goes for me.


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Jan 27, 2020)

keep my eyes out me and my doggo get around Tucson


----------



## RottiKiwi (Jan 28, 2021)

Shared with family in N and NE Tucson


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jan 29, 2021)

RottiKiwi said:


> Shared with family in N and NE Tucson


That was about a year ago. Likely has been resolved, one way or another, by now?


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2021)

A beautiful doggo... somekinda scum to do that. 

Hope the spreading the word helps somehow.


----------



## nomadicnormalcy (May 8, 2021)

Please let this be a reminder to you all to NEVER leave ur dog/pack tied up outside of a grocery, etc.


----------



## nomadicnormalcy (May 9, 2021)

nomadicnormalcy said:


> Please let this be a reminder to you all to NEVER leave ur dog/pack tied up outside of a grocery, etc.


How the fuck could u rate my post "meh"?
Are you fucking stupid?


----------



## nomadicnormalcy (May 9, 2021)

nomadicnormalcy said:


> How the fuck could u rate my post "meh"?
> Are you fucking stupid?


Screw you Matt Derek, delete my shit, fuck you people


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 10, 2021)

nomadicnormalcy said:


> Screw you Matt Derek, delete my shit, fuck you people


well, someone has the maturity of a five year old


----------

